# My lab just ate a granny smith apple! - Help?



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I left to bring some chicken and dumplings to my Mom's house and when I came back I found my last Granny Smith apple was missing from the counter! I found half the apple eaten on my family room couch.

I know the seeds are considered toxic, but from what I read and heard, I think they are toxic in large quantities. She left half the apple and about 5 seeds, so for an 80 lb dog, I wouldn't put that in the dangerous/life threatening category, or should I?

Anyone have any experience they can share? Should I expect some gastric upset, at the very least? Advise?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

For a dog of that size, the seeds from half an apple are extremely unlikely to be a problem. The apple itself could cause a little loose stool.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. I wanted to be sure it wasn't something I needed to induce vomiting on, or go to the e-vet for. Do you think some canned pumpkin will help, or maybe make her stools worse?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Personally, I probably wouldn't worry about it... but it's not going to hurt to give a little pumpkin, either.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Not that I'm advocating doing this. . .but my dad gives Shug his apple core every morning. She weighs about 35-40 pounds. No ill effects yet!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Apple seeds have minute amounts of cyanide compounds in them. But to give you an idea, there was a time in my life when I used to eat 4-5 apples a day, seeds and all. I regularly eat my apple cores and my dog (75 lb) has gotten them often in his life. I believe the only documented death by apple seeds was this guy who ate a bowlful of them like popcorn.

I think your dog will be fine


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a quick update. Leann is doing well. No ill affects. I really appreciated all of your feedback.

As her first time counter surfing, (guess it won't be her last now), I would have thought she'd go for something a little more compelling than an apple....?
Time to nip this new habit in the bud!


----------



## canine nutritionist (Jul 16, 2011)

She should be fine. They have to eat large quantities. Don't worry!!!


----------

